# Ideal rifle/caliber for Elk



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ideal rifle/Caliber for Elk*

Hello all,
So my card was hit for $285.00 and I finally drew me a LE Elk tag. Mt Dutton for the record. Not really being a rifle hunter I have long told myself that I wouldnt buy a larger caliber rifle until I drew a tag and now that time has come. 
I currently own a .270 win. and a budget gun in 25.06 rem. In my opinion both of these calibers can get the job done reliably even to 400 yds or so with well placed shots, but this is my one shot at LE Elk and am not willing to take any chances. Keeping in mind that I am not one to go to far the other way with some canon round.
So understanding this is a fairly vague question and subject largely to opinions. I am posting with a few criteria to consider......
*cost/availability effectiveness
*performance beyond 500 yds
*shooter friendliness

I am not a reloader so its store bought ammo for me. Please comment with what you guys have had some serious real experience with good or bad. Animals, distance of kill shots, number of shots, placement etc.
Some rounds i am considering...... 7mm mag? 30.06? 300 win mag? 300rum?
Thanks for your time


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello all,
So my card was hit for $285.00 and I finally drew me a LE Elk tag. Mt Dutton for the record. Not really being a rifle hunter I have long told myself that I wouldnt buy a larger caliber rifle until I drew a tag and now that time has come. 
I currently own a .270 win. and a budget gun in 25.06 rem. In my opinion both of these calibers can get the job done reliably even to 400 yds or so with well placed shots, but this is my one shot at LE Elk and am not willing to take any chances. Keeping in mind that I am not one to go to far the other way with some canon round.
So understanding this is a fairly vague question and subject largely to opinions. I am posting with a few criteria to consider......
*cost/availability effectiveness
*performance beyond 500 yds
*shooter friendliness 

I am not a reloader so its store bought ammo for me. Please comment with what you guys have had some serious real experience with good or bad. Animals, distance of kill shots, number of shots, placement etc.
Some rounds i am considering...... 7mm mag? 30.06? 300 win mag? 300rum?
Thanks for your time


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally if it was me and I had a .270 that I knew how to shoot I would stick with it. If you look at the balistics it is close enough to the 7mm that it doesn't matter. Other than that I would look at the .300 mag or the 300 RUM just for the option to use heaver bullets.

My personal favorite is my .340 Weatherby.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Your .270 is going to be pretty identical to a 30-06. Do you have a budget set a side to purchase a new gun? I drew a limited entry tag last year and I bought a new rifle to hunt with and still ended up using my good ole 30-06. As long as your .270 is decent I would just spend some time on the range to close my groups on the .270 

I think the other calibers are good calibers and the 300 RUM holds the biggest advantage, but a .270 should cleanly kill an elk.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> Your .270 is going to be pretty identical to a 30-06. Do you have a budget set a side to purchase a new gun? I drew a limited entry tag last year and I bought a new rifle to hunt with and still ended up using my good ole 30-06. As long as your .270 is decent I would just spend some time on the range to close my groups on the .270
> 
> I think the other calibers are good calibers and the 300 RUM holds the biggest advantage, but a .270 should cleanly kill an elk.


Well Id be looking at $1200 or less for rifle and scope. My .270 is a Ruger M77 with a Luepold 4x12 varix II or something like that lol. both about 20 yrs old or more.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

well I am inclined to agree with you Critter. I just get a little nervous about the what if? What if my best shot has some serious distance, will the .270 be enough? Or what if I dont place it well enough? I'll likely be doing this all alone so lots to consdier. I guess I am just still to excited to think clearly. I am going out next weekend to shoot the .270 and am not buying a rifle if at all for at least a couple weeks to think clearly on it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

.270 is a perfectly great caliber for Elk IMO. It's well within the energy needed and like any gun you need to know how to shoot it. If you really feel like you need the performance beyond 500yds then a 300 win mag should be fine but that's a heck of a long shot and the variables involved (elevation change, wind) are very tricky and well beyond my skills. For me < 200yds is preferred I might take a 300yd shot on the last day if I know my gun. I've always felt that doing you homework ahead of time and scouting out the elk you want and knowing where he'll be is much better than expecting a 500yd shot.
Congrats on the tag that will be a lot of fun. Good luck.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

.270 works. If you shoot it well and have a great, heavier bullet, use it.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Your question states "ideal" rifle/caliber. That is going to be answered by saying "it depends". How far are you hiking, how far are you shooting etc. etc. etc. How much recoil can you handle and still shoot right?

So, I will say that a logical step up for you would be looking at a .338 Win Mag. Easy to find ammo, serious elk medicine, and is a definitely step UP from your .270. Of course, recoil becomes a consideration when you get into this realm. Especially with a "light rifle" that would be ideal for hiking long distances.

I ended up purchasing my "dream" elk rifle last November. Seriously thought that I would be getting a $285 hit this year too. No luck so far. I purchased the "perfect" hiking rifle in a Kimber 8400 Montana. What a dream to carry. I picked a 325 WSM as it was what the used rifle was chambered in and I am a weird handloader who likes different things. Close to a .338 in performance, but not quite. Also doesn't kick as hard. That said, it would be a hard one if you didn't handload. Tough to find ammo.

I have killed my 7 elk with 160 Accubonds loaded in my 7mm Rem Mag. Great cartridge, but not enough different than your .270 to warrant it in my opinion. You could go 300 Mag (WM or WSM) and get a fairly substantial increase in "power" over your .270 too. But you did say "ideal" and to me the .338 is ideal.

Good luck and like the others have said, spend plenty of time behind it shooting and a lot of time scouting. Have fun.

FH


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I use a 30.06 with a 165 grain partition tip.
I don't take 500 yard shots, so it works great for me.
Have used it on 5 elk, 4 dropped in the tracks, and the other went 40 yards sideways before going down. but, all shots were under 150 yards. None got back up after the first shot.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

300 win mag....


----------



## 105Coues (Feb 13, 2013)

300 Win Mag minimum for elk at 500


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

In hind sight I would have spent more money to get out of work. A Dutton tag is not frequently occuring opportunity. Your .270 should get the job done just fine. With a $1200 budget I would just stick with what you know best. An M77 topped with a Leupold Varix II is going to be hard to match in your larger calibers with the same quality gun. 

.338 is an elk stopper no doubt. It has a great tragectory as well, but I have touched on this subject last year and my conclusion was that if your goal is to acheive more distance the 300 RUM is better for distance. Although you wont have the diameter of the .338 the energy and the tragectory of the RUM is superior. You also have the best of both worlds with the .338 RUM but once again I would just stick with the M77 in .270 its an awesome gun and awesome glass. At $1200 you have give on either the gun side or the glass side and that is too big of a price to improve your caliber in my opinion.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion (for what little it's worth), there is no need to spend a ton of money or get too technical with things. Your .270 will work just fine. I shoot an inexpensive Weatherby Vanguard .270 and really like the Hornady Superformance in 130 grains. It's kind of a small round for elk, but it killed 2 this year with no tracking on either one of them. That gun also killed two coyotes this year at over 500 yards. However, those shots were probably pure luck, and I wouldn't ever recommend taking a shot that far at an animal you care about . 

With that said, everyone has given good advice, and if you've got the money get you a nice new gun. I would if I could.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can afford it then id get a ruger m77 chambered in 7mm rem mag. If you would rather put more money into your scope then your rifle then id get a ruger american rifle in the same caliber. I killed my first elk with the ruger m77. It was a rushed shot at close range and I made a horrible shot, I hit him right in the shoulder. The elk hobbled 100 yards up and over the ridge before I found him. I also use the 160 grain nosler accubond, they are as good as it gets for store bought ammo, you can find them at cabelas for $45 per box. I've never killed an elk at 500 yards but I did use my 7mm on a deer at 600 yards and it put him down on the first hit, it took 2 shots to hit him but that was my fault.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I shoot a .270 at elk and it kills them plenty dead. If it were me, I might consider topping the rifle with a nicer piece of glass, buy some premium bullets, get sighted dead on, practice long range, and that's about it. The idea about using some or all of that money to take time off of work is good thinking, IMO. 

If you are set on getting a new gun, a .300 Win. Magnum is always a reliable big game caliber with readily available ammunition.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You'll be hunting elk, on Dutton, during the peak of the rut, with a gun...

Tough duty... Do you REALLY think you're going to need a long range gun for that hunt? Save your $$$$$$$ and buy a new set of boots and some nice binos. Shoot the thing with your .270 it will die just as fast.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 on the 270. Instead of spending time and money on a new gun, invest it in the 270. Find a well built bullet in the 130-140 range and practice with it until you can bust a milk jug every time from field positions out to the farthest range you will ever shoot, then go make a perfect shot on a huge bull and put him down in his tracks. At ranges up to 500 yards, there is little difference between the 270 and the 30-06, 7MM cartridges. Time and practice are 100 times more important than caliber size.---SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I really appreciate everybodys response. Quite a few of you have me considering staying with the ole .270 I hunt with a traditional round ball muzzleloader and am at home with getting with in 100 yds to make a shot. Im just considering the "what if" I like the idea of buying some better quality binos for myself. This hunt will be on a budget for me and I am likely to be doing it solo. I do have horses to do a bit of the walking for me. It is also way cool to here some success .270 kills on elk from some of you.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I appreciate everybodys response. I am considering sticking with what I have. I know I can hit a jack rabbit in the head at 190 yards from a sitting position. I guess the real question is finding a quality round as some have mentioned.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I would start with a premium Nosler bullet or a Barnes. I have killed a couple elk with my 25-06 with Nosler etip and accubond bullets with great results. The etip and Barnes bullets will likely shoot clean through even the biggest bulls on the mountain. The accubond, partition, or scirocco style bullets will penetrate deep and make a huge wound channel. Pick the load that shoots best, then put 100 or so rounds downrange practicing from all positions at all ranges. Likely you will encounter big stinky at less than 200 yards and it will fell like a chip-shot after all your practice and preparation.---SS


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

500 yds..LOL


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.270 will do just fine. No need to buy gun or a scope.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Jack O Connor would be rolling over in his grave right now.


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

I really think your 'lil 'ol .270 will work fine for you. Honestly, I have never understood the desire to step up to these big 'ol magnums for North American, Lower 48 members of the deer family. Nothing more than a 30-06 is needed, and often something smaller will do the job just fine.

Take the money you would likely spend on a rifle and scope combo and use it elsewhere...


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

Your .270 should work fine, but if your itching for a new rifle then step up, and there's nothing wrong with that, going to a big magnum with increase felt recoil so please consider that, and there is so such thing as too dead, I don't see a real advantage of the 7mm over the .270- the .338 mag is an excellent elk caliber, it shoots flat and hits with a lot of authority, and factory ammo is very available. I'm a medium bore fan, I use the 35 Whelen and the 375 H&H, some may think its too much, but the high velocity's of the smaller calibers actually do more "bloodshot damage than anything.

If your are going to step up to the .300 mag, the .338 is a far better choice for the same money but huge difference in killing power.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Like others have said the 270 should be fine for elk, but have you been putting in for moose or bison as well. If you expect to draw one of those some day, I could see you wanting to beef up your bullet to something that will bridge elk to bison. New toys are always fun when cash is available.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

270 is great. If you're looking for an excuse to buy a new rifle then do it. A 7mm isn't much of a step up though, Personally is look into a 300 win mag, or larger, as it would add another class if rifle to your collection.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

You could also consider upgrading glass in stead. Don't know what your scope is but better glass is always a good thing.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah agree with everything above. Use a 150grain bullet, you will be fine.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have used a .270 on elk with tons of success, but my .300 weatherby mag + scope ran me $700 at the gun show and was perfect on my bison last year. Either me or the wife got a le elk tag so that is prolly gonna be our gun on that hunt too.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

This crowd isn't much help for a feller looking for an excuse to buy a new gun are they? ;-) The new X-Bolt in .300 Winchester Magnum with a walnut stock is to die for. 8) The stainless and plastic one isn't bad either.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Find a factory load with a good bullet that shoots well in your rifle. I have had great results with the Barnes Triple Shock in handloads in a couple of 270 Winchesters. I shoot a 130 grain. It should penetrate as well as a conventional 150. If you must have a new rifle, I have a gently used Winchester M70 WinLite with a Leupold 3-9 Compact in 300 Winchester I could be convinced to part with.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

A well placed shot from a light recoil 270 will be far more effective then a poor placed shot from a heavy re coiling magnum. 

I have killed 6 elk now with a 270 including my LE bull last year. I put a 150 grain soft point right behind the shoulder at 300 through both lungs and he made it a whopping 40 yards.

They kill elk just fine.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

If you've got to get a new rifle, consider a Browning A-bolt in 300 wsm. However, I agree with many of the others. Use your money on other gear for the hunt--range finder, binos, boots, etc...


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I am looking at Hornady Superformance 140gr. SST, winchester 150 gr. XP3, and Federal vital shock Any thoughts on these?


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

SST is a Horrible elk bullet. There was a thread on here last season about the performance of the SST. The Hornady interbond is a great bullet though.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

I would use the excuse to buy a new rifle in a .30 caliber magnum caliber, .300 win,.300 WSM ect.

Find a bullet/load your gun shoots well as is or have some work done on the rifle if needed to get the gun shooting MOA or better.

Get a good scope with a ballistic reticle or repeatable turrets and actually shoot/check the gun out to the max range you would like to be able to take game (600 yards is very realistic on elk).

If you are not willing to spend the time/money and actually shoot the gun out to at least 500 or 600 yards you are better off just using what you all ready have (.270) and restrict your shots/effective range to 400 yards or less.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Winchester XP3-great bullet if your rifle likes it, it is tougher than a bonded bullet like the Accubond but more expansion than a monolithic like the Barnes bullets-problem is that they are hard to find right now.

I like these bullets.

XP3
Swift Scirocco (loaded by Remington)
Nosler E tip (loaded by Winchester)
Barnes tsx or tipped tsx


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

340 Wby Mag


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I shot an elk last year with one shot from a new savage .300 win mag and it did not move! So i vote .300 win mag


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

We shot 3 elk last year with handloaded 180 grain SST, in different 300 wsm's. None of the elk went 5 yards after being shot. But to be fair, none of them were shot at a distance of over 200 yards either.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You say "what if" there is that long shot that needs a bigger caliber. I say "what if" you miss the bull of a lifetime by going with something you don't know as well? 

.270 is plenty of gun for an elk. Become a marksman with what you've got, and if the bull is farther than your comfortable shooting range, get closer! It's called 'hunting' and not 'shooting' for a reason. 

And for the record....if you are worried about needing a bigger caliber for a possible misplaced shot, I'll calm your fears and say if you don't hit it right it won't matter if you're shooting a .270, .300 RUM, or a 22-250. Take $500 of that $1200 and buy ammo for the .270 and practice and practice some more. We'll take the remaining $700 and split it between us. You still walk out of this thing $350 ahead! :grin:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a rut shoot, stick with the .270 and save the cash for the mount.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have killed many mature bull elk with my 280 Rem, shooting 150gr Nosler Partitions, topped with a Leupold scope. Shot placement is the key in killing elk. I'd probably carry the muzzleloader for the first day or two.....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll add my +1 to the thoughts of keeping the .270. 

If you are uncomfortable shooting the .270 at longer distances, no increase in caliber will change that. 

Now that said, the chance to get a new rifle is ALWAYS a good thing. Either way though, I'd throw out there than in most cases, caliber choice should NEVER be the factor that provides comfort or confidence in making a kill shot - at any distance. In my case, I can miss an animal at 400 yards with a 300 win mag just as well as I could with my 30-06. One just costs a lot more to shoot (practice) with.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

.17 Hornet or .204 Ruger..............Seriously though, with all of the new small caliber center fire rounds they have now I wonder if people will try to use them on big game. The rules in the guidebook only specify that the round must be center fire and expanding bullets. 
Keep your .270 and use that rifle....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been using a .270 my whole life for deer. I have always shot the Core-Lokt 150 gr. ammo. Obviously, deer are easier to kill than elk but I have found my self in your position lately because I am switching to hunting Elk primarily and Deer only for the tradition of being there. 

I considered spending the extra cash and buying a .300 WSM Browning X-Bolt, but after extensive reading (trust me, everyone has an opinion) and soul searching I have decided to just stick with what I know. I can shoot very well with my .270 and I trust it to do the job, every time with no surprises.

The .300 will give me a little extra wiggle room and distance, but ethically I shouldn't be slinging lead out past 500 yds. anyways. Get closer, make a good shot, and the .270 will never let you down. If nothing else, go with a better bullet in the same caliber...I'm considering making the switch to the better penetrating Barnes TSX for Elk.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll guess weigh in with my opinion too......

If we're talking about the ideal cartridge for elk it would have to be one of the 300 Mag rounds. They are relatively flat shooting and hit hard. That being said, the .270 is still a capable elk cartridge.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have decided to stay with the .270 I will get a larger bore rifle in the future but not now. ( I have 8 moose points ). Now it is cartridge selection. There have been some recomends and I welcome more. Factory ammo!

Heck, I had forgot about the old model 94 in 30.30 hee hee..........


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Without going back and reading 5 pages of post, what are you shooting out of it now? Even if it isn't a premium bullet it may just be quite capable of bringing down a elk at a decent range.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

use the .270,save your money.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

remington corelokt and federal (blue box) powershock


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I beleive pretty much any round place well will bring down even the toughest game. My opinion. Im just trying to spare myself anyregrets in the field. I am human and subject to error. I have waited so long for this opportunity and want to do my best to rule out any chance of being unsuccesful that I can.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I would recommend the Federal Premium, 150gr Nosler Partition load.

Ballistics Information
Muzzle Velocity: 2850 fps
Muzzle Energy: 2705 ft. lbs.

I like the design and performance of the NPs better than the Barnes. Gotta shoot what your rifle likes and if it like the 150gr Partitions then you have an elk load.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Now take the money you just saved by keeping the 270 and use it to buy yourself some reloading equipment!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Come on guys, the man WANTS to buy a new gun for his elk hunt. The least we can do is answer his questions and suggest a rifle/caliber. I of course do not have any suggestions however:|


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Pinetree said:


> Now take the money you just saved by keeping the 270 and use it to buy yourself some reloading equipment!


What would I be looking at to get into reloading? Say everything I needed to reload a box of 270 to start?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

To get started reloading with a nice kit from RCBS + other things you will be looking at around $450.00. The kit is around $320 + dies and shell holder $40.00, powder, bullets and primers if you can find them. Then you have to look at a number of trips to the range trying out bullets and powders to find what your rifle likes. 

So for this year I would stick with factory loads.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rockchucker Reloading kit $325 on Amazon
Dies for your .270 - $30
Bullets - Barnes Triple Shock - $35/50
Powder - $30/pound if you can find it
Primers - $40 per 500
Brass if you need it - $25 per 50 new, or use your own
So that totals out at about $500 to get you started. Give or take.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

wow, that's quite the read if you start from page one, that .270 of yours will kick an elk's butt! especially during the rutt when you can call them into your front pocket.. for reloading. I'v shot tons of different bullets hundred's of times, that said, I hand reload my ammo, while any bullet will kill an elk, in my opinion thats not really the problem , accuracy kills elk, and i'v found that the Nosler, accubond fly's the best. or the Nosler balistic tip hunting bullet is a good bullet too, so if your going to buy reloading gear, (which I would) I would start with the Nosler 130gr Accubond. look in the nosler book, and play with it a little, sometimes your most accurate loads aren't the fastest loads, but remember accuracy kills elk, i'd rather sacrifice a couple hundred FPS to shoot a more stable bullet. Load up a few different grains, shoot 5 round groups with those different grains, see which one groups the tightest, that"s the one I would load. (check your balistic chart in the back of Nosler book for bullet drop) I like to sight my zero in at 300yds, with a .270 that would put you about 25-29 inches low at 500yds which i'd shoot with that gun all day long.. i'd get alot of heep for saying this, but I have a .243 that i'v slicked up to shoot long range, honestly, I would not hesitate to use that gun for elk, so the .270 no problem


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A factory ammo I have had luck with is Federal Premium Vital Shock with Barnes TSX bullets. If the loads available are acceptable to you for what you want, I'd give that a try and see what you think. 

I'm also interested in the Barnes VOR-TX factory ammo. In preparation for my Pauns deer hunt last year I compared it to the Vital Shock and the Vital Shock shot slightly better groups, so I went with it. But each rifle and caliber will like different stuff. I'm a huge fan of the Barnes TSX. So long as my rifles will continue to shoot it well, that will be the bullet I use, regardless of caliber.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I second the Federal Premium with the Barnes bullets for factory ammo. I've personally had great luck with the Barnes bullets, they expand nicely and don't break apart. Good luck!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

lots of good advice and your 270 will indeed bring down your elk, a couple of things i would recommend 1 use the best bullet your guns shoots well if it will produce good groups a 150 grain bullet has a bit more punch, 2 please avoid shots to the shoulder i cannot remember the amount of elk in the shoulders that have given us problems when hit with the lighter rounds shoot for the lungs and keep shooting till hes on the ground, only shoot the ranges you are really convertable with i know alot of hunters that can shoot the lights out at 1000 yrds but i sure wouldnt try it if i was the least bit uneasy about it. just a couple of things that im sure you have been coached on already as for myself most the elk i have shot have been with my 30-06 using 165 grain remington core-loks but as i got older i did switch to a 338 using 225 grain core-loks just my personel choice not a recomindation have a great hunt and enjoy a hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you. I am so excited and cant wait for this weekend to come so I can shoot.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Thank you. I am so excited and cant wait for this weekend to come so I can shoot.


So did you let these boobs talk you out of a new gun? Haha j.k. do whatever you decide and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am a little late giving my two cents. I will just share my similar experience, but clearly you hold 100% of the voting rights on this poll. I had a Remington 700 ADL in 30-06 that just was not getting it done accuracy wise for me. I tried several factory loads and several hand loads and still had a hard time keeping it under 1 MOA. It got a little frustrating, so I sold it along with two others and bought a much more accurate rifle. I liked the 30 caliber as I had a lot of bullets purchased to hand load and for the versatility as the loads can go as light as 110 grains to about double that to hunt any size of game anywhere. I fondled every single make of rifle out there and everything kept steering me back to Savage. The more I researched and requested opinions the more I was led to look at the WSM's, that all being said I ended up with the Savage 16 Bear Hunter in 300 WSM and within just a few trips to teh range I had the accuracy down to 0.4 MOA with the Berger bullets. For me, it was not so much about the caliber as it was the actual rifle. I think certain rifle models have a pretty solid ceiling of just how accurately they can shoot regardless of the shooter, charge and bullet. I spent right about your budget with a Nikon Monarch 6-24x44. I landed each of the rifle and scope on sale and I could not be more happy with each. I really liked the on/off muzzle brake that makes it easy to shoot it all day, but then can be shut off when hunting to blast someone's ear drums. 
As others have shared, accuracy is the key as the small calibers can get the job done whey hit their target. So, can your current rifle be made to be accurate enough, regardless of the caliber? For me, the accustock and accutrigger just won me over, not to mention the fluted medium weight barrel made it just right for my type of hunting, the kind where you hike all day and not see, but one buck per season, but look good doing it...:smile:
Best of luck to you, I will be anxious to hear of your adventures over the next few months!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I really liked the on/off muzzle brake that makes it easy to shoot it all day, but then can be shut off when hunting to blast someone's ear drums.


Do you still like the on/off muzzle brake now that you've used it some? I recall some discussion of them sticking. POI stay the same on/off?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> I am a little late giving my two cents. I will just share my similar experience, but clearly you hold 100% of the voting rights on this poll. I had a Remington 700 ADL in 30-06 that just was not getting it done accuracy wise for me. I tried several factory loads and several hand loads and still had a hard time keeping it under 1 MOA. It got a little frustrating, so I sold it along with two others and bought a much more accurate rifle. I liked the 30 caliber as I had a lot of bullets purchased to hand load and for the versatility as the loads can go as light as 110 grains to about double that to hunt any size of game anywhere. I fondled every single make of rifle out there and everything kept steering me back to Savage. The more I researched and requested opinions the more I was led to look at the WSM's, that all being said I ended up with the Savage 16 Bear Hunter in 300 WSM and within just a few trips to teh range I had the accuracy down to 0.4 MOA with the Berger bullets. For me, it was not so much about the caliber as it was the actual rifle. I think certain rifle models have a pretty solid ceiling of just how accurately they can shoot regardless of the shooter, charge and bullet. I spent right about your budget with a Nikon Monarch 6-24x44. I landed each of the rifle and scope on sale and I could not be more happy with each. I really liked the on/off muzzle brake that makes it easy to shoot it all day, but then can be shut off when hunting to blast someone's ear drums.
> As others have shared, accuracy is the key as the small calibers can get the job done whey hit their target. So, can your current rifle be made to be accurate enough, regardless of the caliber? For me, the accustock and accutrigger just won me over, not to mention the fluted medium weight barrel made it just right for my type of hunting, the kind where you hike all day and not see, but one buck per season, but look good doing it...:smile:
> Best of luck to you, I will be anxious to hear of your adventures over the next few months!


Well I hope its accurate? Ruger M77? I am going to find out I guess.:grin:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Do you still like the on/off muzzle brake now that you've used it some? I recall some discussion of them sticking. POI stay the same on/off?


I have not had any issue with it so far; I have only put about 70 rounds or so. The owner's manual was specific to not ever use oil on it as it will make it collect carbon and/or dust, so I wonder if that is what caused the issues, although it does seem logical to lube it up. I have not done much testing on the POI on/off, but was very close from memory, that was a few months ago.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I too shoot the .270. I've never had a problem with it bringing down an elk with a well placed shot and a 150 gr. bullet. If I had to recommend a factory load then i would say go with the 150 gr. Winchester XP3. My gun absolutely loves them and they are serious elk medicine.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I've always liked spending other people's money, so I think you should buy a new gun. I have spent so much time thinking about elk cartridges that I ought to have a degree or something. Based on a lot of reading and a fair amount of observation on actual kills, I believe your .270 is on the light end of what should even be considered for elk hunting. In fact to me a .270 is a deer gun that can be used for elk if needed. I won't argue that it's adequate with well placed shots and reasonable ranges, but rather I would second that opinion. On the other end of the scale I would put the big .338s such as the 338 Ultra, Lapua, or .338-378. Maybe even throw in the Allen Magnum if you're considering serious long range. These cartridges are what I'd consider "ideal" with regard to ballistics, but they definitely have drawbacks. I like to carry a standard sized rifle, and I don't like muzzle brakes. That makes the big 338s a little too much to handle. A regular old .338 win mag is manageable for me to shoot and carry, and provides plenty of power for anything within 500 yds. That is the cartridge I would recommend. If you want to extend your range a little at the expense of the .338's great frontal area, a 300 ultra is the ticket. If either of those rounds are a bit too much recoil, that 300 wsm is still pretty potent with 180 grain bullets. Or if you're not opposed to a brake just throw down on the 338 ultra and call it good.

I'll also say something about scopes. For most hunting scenarios a regular old 3-9x is perfect. I'm a fan of Leupold and their VX2 is a great scope for a reasonable price. If you want to be more prepared for the long range shot, consider the 4.5-14 VX3. That's plenty of magnification for 600+ yards and I love the fact that you can get it without parallax adjustment. That's one less thing you have to mess with before taking a shot.


----------



## 105Coues (Feb 13, 2013)

My choice is 300 Win Mag. I have killed bulls to 500 but do not like shooting farther on elk as they are extremely tough critters. All have been with 165 or 180 Noslers. As for shooter recoil, not too bad but I did eventually install a break to enhance my shooting. Hard for me to shoot as accurate as I wanted with the recoil factor. Hope this helps. If you have specific questions on it let me know.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I was in the same situation as you. My dad gave me a 270 when i turned 14 for my first deer hunt. It was the same round he had been hunting deer with his entire life. Well after 1 year of deer hunting I was hooked and looked for more hunting opportunities and I started hunting spike/cow elk with my 270 the next year. The gun will kill elk without any problem. I have killed 3 that were all 1 shot kills that dropped them in their tracks. Two years ago I got a cow tag on a limited entry area that I have been trying to draw and saw two massive 8x8 bulls a couple miles back in the area on foot. Well one had a huge group of cows and I pulled the shot on one of the cows and hit it but then it joined the group of 40+ cows and I never got another chance at it. There was good blood I tracked it for about 5 hours before I finally lost the trail and I never recovered that elk.

The entire experience got me thinking about my 270 and what if I did draw that big bull tag and had a chance at one of those 8x8 bulls I saw running around. I know the 270 has the potential to kill a big bull, but what if I pull the shot a big bull from being nervous or something else happens and the shot isn't just perfect? I wanted to have a bit more power to help level the playing field. Now I understand any gun no matter how big won't make up for a bad shot, but a bigger bullet with more energy does have more takedown power. I decided to go up to a .30 cal bullet so that I could go anywhere from a 150 grain bullet up to 220 grains which will cover any game animal in North America. I found just what I was looking for at Scheels. I got a Tikka T3 Hunter with a walnut stock and stainless barrel in .300 wsm. It came with a 4-12x42 silver scope to match with BDC style reticle for $800. This gun is awesome and it has an adjustable trigger that goes down to 2 lbs and breaks like glass when you pull it. I haven't had the chance to use it on an animal yet, but my first time out shooting it at the range I put 3 shots in a quarter sized area all touching at 100 yards. I am working up a load right now for it with 180 grain nosler accubonds for this year's elk hunt. If nothing else it is a confidence builder knowing that you have that extra power in your hands for your LE Elk hunt. When you figure you need at least 15 points, plus the 5 year waiting period you are at least 20 years away from having another shot at that tag. $800-$1200 for a new rifle is some pretty good insurance. JMHO.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally I would not pass on buying a new gun.

Weatherby Vanguard Series 2, .300 win mag, adjustable trigger
Guaranteed to shoot sub-MOA groups out of the box with factory ammo. $549.00
Leupold VX-2 scope, 4-12 AO, $479.00 or Burris Fullfield II, 4.5-14 PA, $349.00 

You have gotten good advise from the previous pages. Shot placement is 90% of the equation. I have a number of smaller bulls under my belt and all were done with the good old 30.06. Some were with 165gr and some with 180gr. All with SST. Longest shot a little over 400 yards. All have been anchored were they stood. 

PS the Burris is on sale now for $299.00


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Follow up on a Bull elk is a lot better than follow up on a cow. Keep in mind if you shoot at a bull and he mixes in with the herd it is pretty dang easy to figure out which bull is the bull that you pulled the trigger on. Make sure that if there are multiple bulls that you really pay a lot attention to the exact antler configuration of your bull. NOTHING could be worse than following up with the wrong bull and having 2 bulls down on a limited entry hunt. That being said I have been on a couple of cow elk hunts where the cow has not fallen straight in her tracks and she tries to keep up with the herd. 

I have seen my dad shoot at a cow from 40 yards with a 7mm and hit her in the vitals and she still got up like nothing had happened. Upon firing, the whole mountain stood up and he did not fire another shot with concerns of confusing her for another cow. When we approached the bed she was in we were confused not to find any blood in the bed. A herd of elk stood at about 75 yards away and several stragglers were running around in circles with their noses in the air. I yelled for him to shoot one, but he told me there was no way he could have missed the 40 yard shot. 

They filed out in a single file line and I chased them off with haste frustrated that our chance had passed. I came back to the bed and could not find my dad. I followed his tracks in the snow ready to tell him THAT WAS OUR CHANCE! As I followed his tracks 100 yards from the bed I discovered little tiny specks of blood in the snow. After 200 yards it had looked like someone had poured buckets and buckets of blood in both directions and sure enough there was a 10 foot slide of blood and a dead cow elk. 

Sometimes the elk dont react to the shock of a 200 grain bullet expanding through their body tissue. That cow had to have held her breath to keep from flooding her lungs. She actually stood up and circled around then took off with the other elk. There was no limp, no hops, no nothing. A 7mm Mag is a decent cartridge and can be devastating. While the diameter of the round is less than that of a .30 cal it still does its job. 

My reasoning for this rant is that I learned that my dad knows his gun and he knows his ability to shoot (albiet at just 40 yards) He did not let the adrenaline get the best of him and end up with 2 elk down. I still have a lot to learn from my old man.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, yes and yes. So much to consider. I have never for a second doubted that my 270 could put a bull elk down. I just get wrapped up in what ifs? I have shot deer with the most perfect of shots at 75 yds with my muzzy and taken em off their feet dead. Shot one other at 40 through the pumper and he turned and hopped of for about 35 yds before he collapsed, as if he hadnt even been hit. You just never know. I am heading out tonight for a weekend camp trip with family I will be shooting some rounds out of both the 270 and 25.06 and we'll see how it goes. On another note, if memory serves the trigger on my ruger m77 .270 seems quite stiff! Does anyone know how to fix that or about what it would cost to have it done. I will know for sure how it is, end of this weekend. Thanks to all.


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

My elk rifle is a 338 Winchester. I load a 225 gr Accubond or Partition at 2800 FPS over the chronograph. My back up rifle is a 30-06 with a 180 Partition. This year I may try my Marlin 45-70 350gr hand loads for elk. When people say your rifle has enough power then it is too weak, plenty of power is still not enough. When they exclaim that your rifle is overkill( as if there were such a thing) then you are about right.
Elk are a big tough animal that have a strong desire to live and an even stronger desire to die in places that would require a helicopter to get them out.
I like having the extra horsepower. I shoot well on the range, but altitude, cold, adrenaline, excitement and being out of breath can really affect your shot. 
Whatever rifle you choose just be comfortable and confident with it, practice and know your and your rifles limitations.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

The triggers on those rugers are a but stiff. You can have a gunsmith modify the existing one or you can buy a different trigger. I'm planning on doing the latter with my m77.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree on the old Ruger M77's trigger. I replaced mine a few years ago with a Timney

https://timneytriggers.com/timneystore/index.php?l=product_detail&p=23


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So I did make it to do a little shooting. I brought both the .270 and 25.06. both are fun and it was a blast sighting in the 25.06. (Never sighted a scope in before) Had targets at 100 yds and I have holes touching each other with the 270. and about an 1 1/2 group with the 25.06. I think it needs a little fine tuning. Heading up again fathers day weekend and will be doing some more.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey sorry if this has already been asked on this thread, but what is the best factory 30-06 ammo for elk? Is 150grn enough? It sucks that I don't reload, but thats just how it is right now. Maybe someday. Its hard to find 180grn factory


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind of elk? Cows? Spikes? Big bulls? Answers can vary... anything that will kill a big bull will kill anything smaller... but if you are only shooting a yearling spike, you don't necessarily need the same load you would for a raging monster bull.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I first started hunting elk back in the early 70's all I had was a 06 and all I ever shot out of it was 150 grain factory loads. I took a few bulls with that load. You just need to know where to hit them.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

340 Wby Mag, hands down the best pure elk rifle I have had the pleasure of hunting with. If that may be too much then the 300 Wby is real tough to beat. But the above is only my opinion and we all know about opinions......everybody has one:smile:


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Does anyone know how to fix that or about what it would cost to have it done. I will know for sure how it is, end of this weekend. Thanks to all.


Most gunsmiths will do a trigger job for around $35-50. I hope yours isn't as bad as my rem 700 bdl. mine is pulling at 6.25lbs and i'm lucky to get 5" groups at 100 yards, so i can empathize with your stiff trigger.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

APD said:


> Most gunsmiths will do a trigger job for around $35-50. I hope yours isn't as bad as my rem 700 bdl. mine is pulling at 6.25lbs and i'm lucky to get 5" groups at 100 yards, so i can empathize with your stiff trigger.


5"?!!!! Wow! My ADL could only do about 1.25 OAL, so I finally got sick of it. I dont think trigger pull would have changed that. I went with the Savage Accustock and accutrigger and I have not stopped smiling in 6 months... I have had some in the .4 and .5 range, so I could not be happier. 
Back to the topic on hand, I probably already replied months ago, but I will say it again...I think it has to be in the 308 caliber due to the versatility of the wide range of bullet offerings from about 100 grains up to about 250 grains. I even got the muzzle brake on it, so my wife or son could shoot mine w/o trouble, I decided on the 300 WSM.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

outdoorser said:


> Hey sorry if this has already been asked on this thread, but what is the best factory 30-06 ammo for elk? Is 150grn enough? It sucks that I don't reload, but thats just how it is right now. Maybe someday. Its hard to find 180grn factory


From what i read, 180 is the better choice. In part because of the typical factory load using a more controlled expansion slug for the bigger, tougher elk as opposed to deer, and the higher sectional density of the 180. I considered 150 for speed and flatter trajectory, but the tradeoff was not worth it imo.

Some articles that helped me make the decision on 30.06 weight:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_bullet_killing_power.htm
http://www.chuckhawks.com/elk_cartridges.htm


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I just joined the 'elk rifle' fraternity and bought a 338 Win Mag. I have a 243 Win for deer and dogs. I didn't need a dual purpose gun, just a good solid elk caliber. Elk are tough and I don't think you can overkill an elk. The thread title is "Ideal rifle/caliber for elk?" (very subjective). I chose the 338 because I thought it was the ideal caliber. I bought a weatherby because it was the best rifle I could afford. I asked for opinions on best scope for this rifle/caliber on a different thread. I think that you need all three to really have something (rifle/caliber/scope). I am looking seriously at a burris fullfield 4.5x14 to top this gun to make it real elk rifle.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> The thread title is "Ideal rifle/caliber for elk?" (very subjective).


No subjectivity here; my quote came straight from The Bible "And Sampson slayed all 25 Phillistines with his 300 WSM" I am pretty sure that I got the gist of it anyways...:mrgreen:


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought a .300 win mag and shot a cow elk with it and she never moved and didn't ruin any meat to speak of so e like it and will continue to use it for deer and elk so get to know your gun and you can kill anything as long as you have a good shot at an animal!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that you can equate out a cartridge/rifle by saying that I shot a bull/cow and they dropped in their tracks. I have shot both deer and elk with both light hitting and hard hitting calibers and have had both results. I have had deer run 200 yards with no heart, I have had elk go just about as far with both lungs blown away and I have had them drop on the spot without taking a step. This can happen with any round, it just depends on where you hit them. If you hit them in the spine they are going to drop, you hit them in the lungs and odds are they are going to go a ways or drop where they stand, it all depends on how your luck is going that day. 

Personally for elk I use a .340 Weatherby shooting hand loads of 225 grain Barnes TSX bullets at just under 3000 fps. I have had elk just stand there after I shot them and then just drop, I have had them run off, and I have had them drop like a rock. It all depends.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I think its awesome how much input this thread has received. I hope to have some personal input this fall as I have decided to stick with my ruger m77 .270 ofor my dutton LE, and if they like my rifle well, 150 grain federal nosler partitions. Of course as I dream about the bull I hope to take down he is massive and in order to get that big must be tough as nails so i plan to have some success with the 270


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

If I were buying a new elk rifle here's what I would get... a Browning BLR, stainless steel, takedown model, chambered in .358 Winchester. I would put a Leopold FX-II Scout IER 2.5x28mm scope on it. I would give up the idea of taking shots more than about 230 yards, or maybe a little longer if I decided to hold a bit high on the target. I don't think I could even see an elk at 500 yards, let alone hit it with a rifle shot.


That is my non-expert opinion, and it is just what I would do, not what anyone else should do.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a great read. http://www.chuckhawks.com/ultra-long-range.htm never doubt your .270 with the right loads.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Bo0YaA said:


> Here is a great read. http://www.chuckhawks.com/ultra-long-range.htm never doubt your .270 with the right loads.


Quite interesting indeed!


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

270 will do the job just fine. I speak from experience. As so many have said, it's all about your comfort with the rifle and, thus, your ability to place the bullet where you want it. Good luck!


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I shot my elk with a Browning Abolt hunter 270 WSM, 140 gr. Barnes TSX at 15 yards. It's a light rifle so it was good for long hikes.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I have harvested elk with a .300 win mag, .270 and 30-06. All three performed great and took the elk down with one shot. The size of the caliber won't compensate for lack of practicing and becoming comfortable with your gun at various ranges. If you feel confident with your .270 at different ranges then I would stick with it and do what many others have said and spend your money on other essential gear. Good luck with your hunt, I look forward to hearing about your adventure!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I understand that 6.5x56mm Swedish is a popular cartridge for moose in Sweden. Even granted that they probably load that cartridge hotter in Europe than they do here, the 270 Winchester is probably a little hotter than the Swede, as well as being a slightly higher caliber, so it seems to me that a 270 would work just fine for elk.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah the reason why the swede is a great cartridge is because they shoot a very heavy for caliber bullet with a super high sectional density which makes them penetrate really well. Sectional Density is one of the main factors that determines bullet penetration. Most of those guns, especially the military guns, are designed for 140-160 grain bullets pushed at 2500-2700 fps. At 140 grains the SD is 0.287 and at 160 grains the SD is 0.328, which is off the charts high. They have a 1 in 7.8 twist rate to stablize those long skinny bullets. I love swedes because they are light kickers as well but at those speeds the trajectory suffers a little compared to the 270. 

So yes a 270 has a little more umph but usually shoots lighter bullets faster. They usually have a 1 in 10 twist for those lighter bullets and generally don't handle bullets heavier than 150 very well. For comparison a 150 grain 270 bullet has a SD at 0.279, which is still high, but not like the swede. So in order to get the sectional density, and thus the penetration, out of the 270 you have to go to 150 grain bullet. Thats why a lot of guys will tell you that you should use a 150 grain bullet out of the 270 for elk so that you get good penetration. I shot 140 grain 270 barnes for my elk above. Nosler makes the partrition in a 160 grain for the 270 which has a SD of 0.298.


----------



## SC² (Aug 27, 2013)

I use a .270 with a 150gr. The only elk I've shot at with it dropped it in its tracks at 90 yards.


----------

